# Hero



## MisterMike (Aug 19, 2004)

Fingers crossed, but I think this is going to be pretty cool:

http://movies.yahoo.com/movies/feature/hero.html


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 19, 2004)

A friend of mine has already seen the movie (he was overseas in the Navy when it came out there) and said it was excellent.  Just a heads-up.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 19, 2004)

Nice   :ultracool


----------



## Thesemindz (Aug 19, 2004)

A friend of mine had a chinese import DVD last year. All the menus were in chinese and it took us forever to get the subs off of Mandarin and on English. This is one of the five greatest martial arts movies all time. The fights are very stylistic, you know, flying through the air and all, but the story and the cinematography are amazing. It's long, but it's great. The use of color is incredible. I've seen it several times and I can't wait to see it on the big screen. Definately a must see movie.


-Rob


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 20, 2004)

Thesemindz said:
			
		

> A friend of mine had a chinese import DVD last year. All the menus were in chinese and it took us forever to get the subs off of Mandarin and on English. This is one of the five greatest martial arts movies all time. The fights are very stylistic, you know, flying through the air and all, but the story and the cinematography are amazing. It's long, but it's great. The use of color is incredible. I've seen it several times and I can't wait to see it on the big screen. Definately a must see movie.
> 
> 
> -Rob


I had to check to make sure I did not post this   I had the exact same experience when I got my DVD.  I agree totally with your review.


----------



## stauburn (Aug 25, 2004)

This is an excellent movie!!!!!!!!! I bought it last year on VCD and I can't wait to see it on the big screen. The use of color is amazing, the action is great  and it has an all star cast.


----------



## AaronLucia (Aug 25, 2004)

I saw a preview in a comic book shop, it looked sweet, tons and tons of fighting.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 27, 2004)

I just saw Hero in a local theater.  I have had the Chinese-language DVD since it came out, and was looking forward to seeing the dubbed version on the big screen.  The problem?  No dubbing.  The version on screen is essentially the same as the DVD- subtitled.  Now don't get me wrong.  I enjoy reading and I enjoy movies.  I just don't enjoy reading movies.  It was nice to see the movie on the big screen, but considering how long it took to release the movie in the U.S., you would think that they could have gone to the trouble of dubbing it.  I just hope that when the American market releases the DVD, they'll include a dubbed version (ala Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon).  End of rant.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 27, 2004)

> In a distant, war torn land, at the violent dawn of a new dynasty over two thousand years ago, a ruthless emperor has risen to power with an iron fist and the strength of his massive armies. To control everything, he will stop at nothing. A fearless, loyal *warrior with no name * (Jet Li), is the lone survivor from amongst his people. His mission is to destroy the powerful emperor and his three faithful assassins, and avenge the destruction of all that was meaningful to him.


Is Li trying to be the next Clint Eastwood/Sergio Leone Spagetti Western spin off?  Hmm... :lol: just kiddin'
I saw Li in a chat with Quinten Tarrintino on FX channel the other night... It was primarily a promo for Hero but it showcased Kill Bill and dozens of other MA movies over the years. Tarrentino and Li mentioned about working together. Like to see THAT one...


----------



## bignick (Aug 28, 2004)

this does look good..from what i've seen it uses some cool storytelling too


----------



## OULobo (Aug 30, 2004)

I saw it this past weekend in the theater. It was okay. The only critiques to present would be that it follows pretty closely to the Croaching Tiger, Hidden Dragon "Chinese Tragic Fable" formula, but with less impressive fight scenes. As with CTHD, I loved the music. Overall worth the $5.50 to see and then some. I'll pick up the soundtrack, but leave the DVD.


----------



## OULobo (Aug 30, 2004)

Question fro those who have seen it; Is there some Greek/Shakespearian and biblical tragedy mixed into this? Is it China trying to emulate the west or is it just me seeing our side first?


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 31, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> Question fro those who have seen it; Is there some Greek/Shakespearian and biblical tragedy mixed into this? Is it China trying to emulate the west or is it just me seeing our side first?


I don't know about biblical, but there are elements of tragedy, Romeo and Juliet style, lovers torn between two causes, to kill the king, or not to kill the king... that is the question.  

I saw the movie last night.  I thought Hero was a beautifully made movie... from the cinematagrophy, to the MA choreography, to the acting.  The use of color to help tell the story was amazing.  It was all around a great movie experience.  Definitely two thumbs way up.  I liked it better than Crouching Tiger.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 31, 2004)

I really enjoyed it.  I won't mention any possible spoilers in particular, but I really liked the way the story changed.  The use of color was excellent.  I'm a sucker for the tragic lovers/Chinese-style melodrama, gets me every time, and I was getting all weepy by the end.  What can I say, I'm an emotional person.  

Two thumbs up.


----------



## OULobo (Aug 31, 2004)

Bigodinho said:
			
		

> I don't know about biblical, but there are elements of tragedy, Romeo and Juliet style, lovers torn between two causes, to kill the king, or not to kill the king... that is the question.



SPOILER:













It's probably my christocentric mind playing tricks on me, but when I saw the scene with the Emperor's councilors chanting "Execute him! Execute him! We demand it for the unity of the land!" all I could think of was Pilot listening to the crowd force him to condemn Christ.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 31, 2004)

Ooooo - I can't believe I hadn't thought of that.  Ooooo.....


----------



## Bigodinho (Sep 1, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Ooooo - I can't believe I hadn't thought of that. Ooooo.....


Cool observation.  Things that make you go hmmmmmm......


----------



## Darksoul (Sep 4, 2004)

-I enjoyed the move as well. Though in this day and age, I believe its hard to create some new story line that hasn't already been done in one form or another in movies. But who cares!?! Zhang Ziyi is HOT!!!

A---)


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Sep 5, 2004)

Well, keep in mind that this movie was released several months before Passion was released, so I wouldn't draw any conclusions based on comparison.

What I did enjoy, though, was the fact that it was based on the old Chinese legend of the nameless assassin who aborted his mission to kill the Qin emperor. Knowing that it was derived from actual history makes it all the better.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 5, 2004)

Eldritch Knight said:
			
		

> Well, keep in mind that this movie was released several months before Passion was released, so I wouldn't draw any conclusions based on comparison.



True enough, but I wasn't really looking at a comparison to the movie The Passion, in which Gibson chose to make the condemnation of Christ a little less theatrical and a little more realistic. I was thinking more of the passion of the Catholic church mass in which the crowd in front of Pilate actually chants "Crucify him! Crusify him!" Again, it is probably more my churchgoing christocentric mind more than any real relation.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 6, 2004)

Thesemindz said:
			
		

> A friend of mine had a chinese import DVD last year. All the menus were in chinese and it took us forever to get the subs off of Mandarin and on English. This is one of the five greatest martial arts movies all time. The fights are very stylistic, you know, flying through the air and all, but the story and the cinematography are amazing. It's long, but it's great. The use of color is incredible. I've seen it several times and I can't wait to see it on the big screen. Definately a must see movie.
> -Rob



I just came home after seeing this movie. It is excellent without a doubt. Instantly becoming one of my top ten favorites and one of my top five favorite foreign films. 
I can't exactly agree with it being a Martial Arts Movie. I'd call it a Historical drama with Martial Arts dominating the fight scenes, primarily sword fighting and very little h2h. I saw it as a love story set in a historical period. 
At an hour and 36 minutes it's not exactly long, it just seems that way because you get so immersed into the film/story. Great cinematography as well. I commented to my friend who watched it with me that it was neat seeing a land that I'll probably never see in person. China is a beautiful country.  
It's a beautiful film and a wonderful use of colors and choreography. The battle sequences or more accurately the army marches and etc. are a reminder of the old adage "Never get into a land war with Asia". Mind blowing knowing that the hundreds and thousands of soldiers portrayed in the film were not CGI. 
Lots of wire work ala Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon but as I argued with a friend about that film and (his opinion) the unrealism of the flying sequences, this one (Hero) portrays Chinese legends of superhuman abilities. Having seen the aforementioned movie made watching Hero much easier. 
What was the wierdest part about the whole film was listening to Jet Li speak native Chinese instead of his thickly accented English. 
Zhang Ziyi of course was one of the eye-candies that I'll always enjoy. 
 :asian:


----------



## Scout_379 (Sep 7, 2004)

loved this movie

great story
great fights
great morals



> Zhang Ziyi of course was one of the eye-candies that I'll always enjoy


 yyeeeah!


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Sep 7, 2004)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> Fingers crossed, but I think this is going to be pretty cool:
> 
> http://movies.yahoo.com/movies/feature/hero.html



This is an excellent movie. I got the DVD from hong kong like a year ago. Fantastic movie. whether its fighting in the water scene or the incredible fending off a million and one arrows scene. 2 thumbs up
Great movie to see.

In the latest and the issue just before of inside kung fu Jet li is doing an interview in it.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 8, 2004)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> Fingers crossed, but I think this is going to be pretty cool:
> 
> http://movies.yahoo.com/movies/feature/hero.html


 
I just saw this movie, and it was very cool.  A lot of hidden symbolism just like in the Korean movie: 'Spring, summer, fall, winter, ... and Spring'.

I loved the subtlety of showing feared & skilled assassins who placed wei chi (Go) and studied calligraphy, all highly refined skills with philosophical overtones.  Suggesting these men and woman were not all that they appeared to be.

I was also impressed with the dialogue between the Emporer and Jet Li, particularly when the Emporer stated that he was underestimated, and proved that he was no fool, but a highly intelligent and introspective man.

Donny Yen is just a great performer and should make a ton more martial art flicks before he gets too old to do kung fu any more.

The ending was significant:  He was excecuted as a criminal but buried as a hero.  So cool.


----------



## Bob D. (Sep 10, 2004)

While I'm not a big fan of "Wire" or "flying" martial arts movies, I knew going in this might be over the top. All I can say is "WOW". Great cinima. One of the most beautifully filmed movies I've seen. I went with the fantasy and was hooked start to finish. A must see on a big screen!


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob D. said:
			
		

> While I'm not a big fan of "Wire" or "flying" martial arts movies, I knew going in this might be over the top. All I can say is "WOW". Great cinima. One of the most beautifully filmed movies I've seen. I went with the fantasy and was hooked start to finish. A must see on a big screen!


Yes, they kept the flying wire stuff to a minimum in HERO, which helped a lot.


----------



## bluespacething (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah...a few of us from my Tae Kwon Do class decided to go see this the other weekend. I really enjoyed it. The first word out of my mouth afterwards was "beautiful." I loved the use of color in it and the way the characters were portrayed in each telling. I can honestly say that this is one of my favorite movies this year.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah, yeah.... Zhang Ziyi is cool, but I was happy to see Maggie Cheung!  I think I first saw her in Heroic Trio.


----------



## SMP (Sep 12, 2004)

I saw the movie and thought it was very well done.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 12, 2004)

It's definately on my 'to buy' list.  I loved the color changes.  I wonder if they mean anything specific in China?


----------



## Sin (Sep 21, 2004)

I thought it really wasn't that good at all.....or maybe I just kept falling asleep and missed certian parts.....I did go to see the latest showing. hmmm


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Oct 8, 2004)

Sin said:
			
		

> I thought it really wasn't that good at all


I agree to the extent that I thought the physcological colours and the swordplay was excellent but I didnt think much else of the movie. Stil worth a look if your interested though.


----------

